# هل أجد شرح مبسط عن Fuzzy controllers



## م المصري (10 نوفمبر 2006)

هل أجد شرحا مبسطا عن كيفية انشاء fuzzy controllers و مقارنه الاداء مع PID controller مصمم لنفس المثال و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## mbayer (11 نوفمبر 2006)

*fuzzy*

تحية طيبة


تجد شرح جيد عن ال fuzzy داخل برنامج الماتلاب في الهيلب و هنالك كتلب اسمه 
fuzzy tool box of matlab

و ادا اردت اي مساعدة ارسل لي بالتفصيل ما تريد وان شاء الله اساعدك حيث ان جزء من مشروع التخرج كان عن الفزي


----------



## م المصري (14 نوفمبر 2006)

يا صديقي هل لك ان تعث لي اي مثال فقط مشروح بالتفصيل عن تصميم fuzzy controller علي اي حاله و هل لك ان تبعث لي هذا الكتاب و شكرا


----------



## walid.salama (14 نوفمبر 2006)

الأخ العزيز:
تجد شرح مبسط وأمثلة على الرابط التالى:
/http://www.faqs.org/docs/fuzzy


----------



## م المصري (14 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا يا وليد سلامه


----------



## mohamedibrahim (1 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

فى المرفقات جزء من رسالة الدكتوراة الخاصة بى وفيها شرح مبسط مع مثال توضيحى

والله الموفق


----------



## م المصري (1 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا لك دكتور محمد ابراهيم 
اريد ان أسألك علي Fuzzy Adaptive بمعني كيف اجعل النظام تتغير فيه خصائص member ship تبعا للموقف 
و هل فعلا ممن الممكن جعل nemeber ship تتغير on line 
شكرا لك مره اخري 
و هلا شرفتنا سيادتكم في اي جامعه تدرسون


----------



## mohamedibrahim (29 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
عذراً على التأخير فى الرد
مرفق مقالة لى عن طريقة مبسطة للحصول على أقضل أداء لل Fuzzy controller


----------



## م المصري (29 ديسمبر 2006)

أشكرك جدا يا دكتور محمد ابراهيم 

لقد انتظرت ردك هذا منذ زمن بعيد 

كل عام و انت بخير 

و اشكرك مجددا 

تحياتي


----------



## م المصري (11 يناير 2007)

دكتور محمد ابراهيم 

هل تفضلت بأرسال صفحة المراجع ,,,المشار اليه في الجزء الخاص بالشرح الذي تفضلت بأرساله من رسالتك للدكتوراه ,,,,

كما اتوق لشرح مماثل عن Fuzzy Adaptive بعيدا عن المعادلات الرياضيه ,,,,اريد ان اعرف النظريه و كيفيه التصميم ,,,,,,

اتمني ان ترد يا دكتور و لك جزيل الشكر 

الطالب في هذا المجال Aboayoy


----------



## hammhamm44 (19 يناير 2007)

الأخ الدكتور محمد 
واضح خبرتك الكبيرة فى هذا المجال وللعلك يادكتورنا العظيم وحتى يستفيد طلابنا فى الجامعات بطريقة عملية فهل لسيادتك من وضع تصور مبسط لشرح وتطبيقات نظم ال fuzzy حتى يستفيد منه اعضاء المنتدى وباللغة العربية لغتنا 
صحيح محتاج منك مجهود ولكنك من اهل العلم وناشره ولك الجزاء عند الله
اخى الدكتور معظم الموضوعات فى هذا المجال وخاصة الكتب والمراجع باللغة الانجليزية والبداية للدخول فى الفهم تكون بالعربية ثم التدرج لاى لغة مناسبة فيها التطور المنتظر ولكن بعد القبول والفهم بلغته الاصلية وانا فى انتظار اعمالك المستقبلية الجديدة


----------



## tarek2004_7 (23 يناير 2007)

thank u dr mohamed


----------



## mohamedibrahim (25 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
عذراً على التأخر قى الرد لإنشغالى فى الفترة الماضية 
مرفق صفحة المراجع 
وبالنسبة لموضوع الترجمة فسوف أقوم بها أن شاء الله قريباً جداً


----------



## م المصري (17 فبراير 2007)

mohamedibrahim قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> عذراً على التأخر قى الرد لإنشغالى فى الفترة الماضية
> مرفق صفحة المراجع
> وبالنسبة لموضوع الترجمة فسوف أقوم بها أن شاء الله قريباً جداً



شكرا دكتور محمد ,,,,,,,,تحياتي


----------



## سعيد الشايب (6 أكتوبر 2007)

thanks dr. Mohamed


----------



## سميرة محمد محمد (8 نوفمبر 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
دكتورى الفاضل الف شكر على تعاونكم وهتمامكم . اطلب من حضرتكم التكرم عليا واعطائى معلومات عن التنباء بدرجات الحرارة عن طري fuzzy logic ولك من كل الشكر والتقدير
ابتكم الباحثة


----------



## سميرة محمد محمد (8 نوفمبر 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
اشكر كل المساعدت والله يعلها فى ميزان حسناتكم 
اطلب من حضرتكم التكرم عليا وامدادى بلمعلومات الاتية
التناء بدرجات الحرارةعن طريق fuzzy logic
والف شكر 
ابنتكم


----------



## سميرة محمد محمد (8 نوفمبر 2007)

*fuzzy logic*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
اشكر كل المساعدت والله يعلها فى ميزان حسناتكم 
اطلب من حضرتكم التكرم عليا وامدادى بلمعلومات الاتية
التناء بدرجات الحرارةعن طريق fuzzy logic
والف شكر 
ابنتكم


----------



## سعيد الشايب (9 نوفمبر 2007)

موضوع جميل


----------



## م المصري (22 يناير 2008)

الموضوع رائع و مفيد فعلا ..... هل من مختصين جدد في الـ fuzzy يدلون بدلوهم ؟


----------



## manwho85 (28 يناير 2008)

مرحبا.. تحية طيبة وبعد..
أخطط حاليا لعمل على مشروع الغسالة باستخدام الFuzzy logic
وما احتاجه هو المايكركنترولر المناسب الذي يدعم الFuzzy logic والملائم للغسالة
وهل أجد ذالك في احد رقائق الPIC ؟
أم موجود في أنواع أخرى من المايكروكنترولر مثل الFreescale ؟
أفيدوني وجزاكم الله خيرا..


----------



## سامي صلاح عبده (18 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكورين جدا على هذه المجهودات الكبيرة


----------



## marada10 (6 مايو 2009)

thank you for all
for this papers


----------



## tarek2004_7 (7 مايو 2009)

شكرا بارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسانتك ان شاء الله


----------



## miss electro (13 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم صارلي عدة اشهر و انا ابحث عن من يستطيع مساعدتي في رسالة تخرجي ة اليوم و بالصدفة وجدت هده المناقشة حول adaptive fuzzy controlالدي هو موضوع رسالة تخرجي. امل ان اجد ما ابحث عنه هنا 
انا ارجو المساعده منكم في برمجت المثال الموجود في الملفات المرفقه بالماتلاب


----------

